

Jekyll Asset Pipeline: A Powerful CSS/JS Asset Packager for Jekyll - matthodan
http://www.matthodan.com/2012/11/22/jekyll-asset-pipeline.html

======
matthodan
I had some free time over Thanksgiving break, so I decided to build an asset
pipeline for Jekyll. There are a bunch of improvements that I have in mind,
but I wanted to get this out there for others to see. In its current form,
this plugin covers my basic needs. The real question is: _Will anyone else
find this useful?_ I know that I will use it, but I'm not sure if it is worth
my time to smooth out the rough edges. Thanks in advance for any feedback!

~~~
ZaneA
I've just (in the last hour or so) started using it in a site I'm building for
a client and already will be adding it to my jekyll skeleton. I was previously
using jekyll-assets, which was doing the job but I'm finding that yours is
much easier to extend so far!

~~~
matthodan
That is fantastic to hear! Let me know if you come across any gotchas or other
issues.

